# Shrewd 42mm Nomad or CBE 1 5/8 vented?



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Not familiar with the cbe scope..I do shoot a shrewd 42 mm nomad with dual sunshades several things I like about it 
1.shrewd builds top shelf equipment
2.you have the ability to put the pin in several positions
3.if you use a shrewd lens its built into the retainer ring so if you take it out to clean it. It always goes back to the same place so you don't have to adjust your sight afterwards


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Also not familiar with the CBE, I shoot a 42mm nomad. Pretty hard to beat the Shrewd, multiple pin locations and pin sizes. All positions are drilled and tapped to accept light sets. Lots of centering ring options, They make adapters for Swarovski lens. I don't know about CBE scopes but the Shrewd has a square mounting indent in the housing to match the windage tube on your sight. Also superb customer service.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I have used many different scope housings in the past. All the big name brands available. A Shrewd 42mm is what I use for all the previously mentioned reasons. Very solid and multiple choices of set up. If you use the sunshades, Butler Creek 26 objective scope caps can be installed as well for more protection of lens and pin.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I though the CBE would be more popular but I do like the looks of the Nomad with dual sunshades. Do you pretty much have to use a LP light all the time with it?


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is 1 5/8 non vented on Cbe vertex with lp light kit. I love mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

.... I shoot the small CBE scope vented with a .019 pin 6x lens and 2 clarifier. I am awaiting my sunshade to be delivered....( this week)..... both are very good... It seems like an even spit between shrewd .. CBE .. Axcell at the major shoots...


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

The 42 nomad and 1 5/8 CBE are both the same size aren't they? So if I tried both I could swap lenses back and forth?


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

The lens on the shrewd scopes have a threaded housing .the lens will fit a 42mm and the 35mm scopes.


----------



## SILVERWOLF_73 (Apr 8, 2007)

*which housing*

I own both of those scope housings and I must say that the shrewd is the better one IMHO you can do so much more with the shrewd compared to the cbe . If you look at the shrewd 42 mm it's actually 2 different sized housings in one also you can mount the pin in 8 different locations. plus the shrewd lens and in a lens cap so they always are put in exactly the same.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

So who makes the Shrewd lenses are they any good? Can you use any lense in the 42mm nomad like a Brian's custom 1 5/8?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Zeiss makes their glass ones, not sure whom makes their lesser expensive ones.

You can get a retainer rings for them to use with other lens, but not sure exactly the size. I had brian just make me one at a shoot and it wasn't an issue.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Shrewds for me!!!


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Shrewds for sure.


----------



## Sheila (Mar 7, 2016)

:shade:Shrewd. My husband got me my scope and shades for our anniversary....lol.....he's Awesome! I love my Sun shade, I do use a light depends on lighting as to how bright. I also use a peep with a shade so with a hat or visor I usually don't need someone standing on top of me with an umbrella. Unless the sun is coming directly from front or directly from back. We also very much like Axcel sights. I think there pretty...:smile:


----------



## gmixon0061 (Jan 15, 2012)

SILVERWOLF_73 said:


> I own both of those scope housings and I must say that the shrewd is the better one IMHO you can do so much more with the shrewd compared to the cbe . If you look at the shrewd 42 mm it's actually 2 different sized housings in one also you can mount the pin in 8 different locations. plus the shrewd lens and in a lens cap so they always are put in exactly the same.


Along with shrewds options for pin styles, I definitely believe Shrewd has the upper hand in target scopes.


----------



## blbyars (Feb 21, 2015)

i have vented and non vented in both cbe sizes. they have 3 diff pin positions: up, down, and side. the availability to shoot cheap lens or high quaility...its up to your budget at that point. why you need 8 pin positions is beyond me. there is always a time when people try to buy there way out of a problem...its not the equipment. but i would recommend shooting with a non vented version and sun shade if you plan on using glass outdoors. indoors doesnt really matter if you use a sticker/dot....if you plan on using a pin shrink wrap the fiber tube all the way to your light source so you can control the light, not the sun or artificial lighting. just my $.02 hope that helps.


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Shrewd has great customer service and their pins are top notch( they machine their own). Heck, they even sell a .015 pin.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

southgaboy said:


> Shrewd has great customer service and their pins are top notch( they machine their own). Heck, they even sell a .015 pin.


Ditto.. I shoot a Nomad with a .010 from the 4:30 position outside but change the pin out to a slightly mushroomed .039 for indoors. Soooo many different options in pin sizes with the Shrewd.


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

I switched to a shrewd nomad 35mm last year and iv been extremely happy. Its by far best scope set up iv ever used.


----------



## CALELITE (Dec 3, 2013)

Shrewd has my vote. More options, lens is in a housing, 8 different pin location spots ect


----------



## Longshot87 (Jan 15, 2014)

I shoot the Shrewd 42mm Nomad I absolutely love it. I like the construction of the housing and the way the lens threads to the housing as a solid piece.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

